# Debridement of Bone



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Please help me with the codes for this procedure. 

Operative note states debridement of left above the knee amputation stump. Surgeon states he debrided muscle and amputated the femur higher. The Pathology report states that the muscle, dead tissue and bone measured 30x30x10cm. Would you say 30x10=300sq cms? Would the codes be 11044-58(patient is in post operative period from left AKA) and 11047-58x14 units? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
Teresa


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 23, 2014)

i would look at re amputation for above the knee


----------



## jroxas (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re amputation AKA*

Hi 
The code is 27596, LT. I will also code debridement If the decision was to do re- amputation after seeing the severity of the condition. Also code 11044, 11047 x 14 if MCR. If Medicaid  use 17999x 14. I did not see any bundling issues
Jerry Roxas, CPC


----------

